# Where to buy a freshwater stingray



## Mattpersico98 (Sep 21, 2014)

Does anyone know a good store or website to get a freshwater stingray? I think I am going to get a Motoro, but a store with any stingrays is fine.

Thanks


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

*Big als*

I know big ALS mississauga always has motoros


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Mississauga Aquarium at Hanson Road and Dundas had a few stingrays in one of the front tanks. Don't know the price .


----------



## Gibbus (Mar 29, 2010)

how big of a tank do you have?

Rays eat lot.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Dragon Discount, which is in the Chinese mall, across the parking lot from Big Als, and right beside Aquatic Kingdom, has a few stingrays in, I just saw them the beginning of this week.


----------

